# Old Skool. Classic car meet northampton



## Tazzy-lee (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi guys I run a classic car meet in northampton our next meet is 19th may

Will great if you guys can attend visit our facebook page

https://m.facebook.com/login/checkpoint/#!/events/128854053970197?ref=bookmark&__user=574301656


----------



## Tazzy-lee (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi guys our next meet is on 13th April. Check our group page. For info


----------

